# How can you remember



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

HOw can you remember all the scientific names of all these species?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you don't - you use a picture book


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I just use my


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a combo of what innes and judazzz said and pictured


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

for species that interest me, ill learn the scientific name


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Apr 13 2003, 06:26 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I just use my "brain image"


 Doesn't look connected to me!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Apr 13 2003, 06:26 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > I just use my "brain image"
> 
> ...


 Somehow, it's still functioning though


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

when i first got here i used the factsheets, two weeks later its pretty easy......... a lot of reading and picture placing with names............ still im no pro


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

good to know.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have my book in the drawer next to me. Alot of reading posts helped out alot too. But still, my brain is like a comp.. alot of space is taken up with BS and crashes alot.


----------

